# Brauche Rat! Was kann ich für mein bike verlangen? Will es verkaufen.



## Sandra29 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Ich bin am überlegen mein Rad zu verkaufen da ich da bald eh kaum noch zeit für habn werde.
Ich hab ein Radon swoop 175,habe es im April 2014 für 1700€ gekauft.
Was meint ihr kann ich dafür noch verlangen? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juli 2015)

Leider ist der Preisverfall von MTBs recht stark. schätze max. 1300€...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (16. Juli 2015)

Hätte jetzt auch Richtung 1200€-1300€ gezielt. Ein Rad wie das Swoop wird ja auch entsprechend belastet.
Wenn du am Schluss, nach Verhandlungen, noch um 1000€ raus bekommst, kannst du glaub ich zufrieden sein.
Wieviel bist du damit gefahren und wo? Sind Verschleißteile (Kette, Ritzel, Reifen, Bremsen, ...) neu oder müssen demnächst gewechselt werden? Sind Spuren von Stürzen vorhanden.
Auf jeden Fall solltest du dein Rad penibel putzen, dass es wie neu aussieht. Das macht schon einige Euros im Endpreis aus. Natürlich sollte bei der Probefahrt auch nix Quitschen oder Knarzen.

Ich habe mein 1600€ Tourenfully (Carver Transalpin 120) nach 2 Jahren noch für 650€ weg bekommen.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juli 2015)

Nur so als Anhaltspunkt..hab gerade ein 4 Jahre altes Canyon (NP1500€) für 750€ verkauft. Dämpfer und Gabel wurden vorher nachweislich für 190€ mit Rechnung gewartet worden, was ein gutes Kaufskriterium war, da so nicht unvorhergesehene Kosten auflaufen könnten.

Gute Fotos sind wichtig und ein ehrlicher Verkaufstext!

Verschleißteile waren so bei 90% okay. Den Preis habe ich anhand der Einzelteile+Rahmen ermittelt, die ich noch auf dem Markt realistisch erzielen kann. Hätte ich im Notfall gemacht.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2015)

In der Regel sagt man, nach dem ersten Jahr etwa 30% Abzug (klingt viel, ist aber so), die anderen derzeitigen Angebote sind hoch, aber genau deshalb stehen sie auch so lange online, das will keiner zahlen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Juli 2015)

Was ist es denn genau für eins und in welcher Größe? - evt hätte ich Interesse


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. Juli 2015)

Rein theoretisch könntest Du Geld dafür verlangen. Z.B. €uros. Oder Dollar. Oder Hutupiasten.
Vielleicht gibts Du Dich ja aber auch mit Naturalien zufrieden. Wenn z.B. der Gärtner von nebenan ...


----------



## Rubik (16. Juli 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch könntest Du Geld dafür verlangen. Z.B. €uros. Oder Dollar. Oder Hutupiasten.
> Vielleicht gibts Du Dich ja aber auch mit Naturalien zufrieden. Wenn z.B. der Gärtner von nebenan ...


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> In der Regel sagt man, nach dem ersten Jahr etwa 30% Abzug (klingt viel, ist aber so), .



Da neue Bikes im Abverkauf schon mit mehr als 30% Abschlag über die Theke gehen, scheinen mir - 30% für ein ein Jahr altes Rad gebrauchtes Rad sehr optimistisch. Das  taugt maximal als VHB...


----------



## Sandra29 (16. Juli 2015)

@ bierschinken
Ich habe ein radon swoop 175.Das neue Model von 2014.Viel bin ich nicht damit gefahren.Das Rad is in Größe L. Meinen Helm,Körperpanzer,Schienbeinschoner,Handschuhe will ich auch verkaufen.
Wo kommst du her?
In meiner Galerie kannst du das Rad sehen aber kann dir auch gerne per whats app noch bilder zuschickn


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da neue Bikes im Abverkauf schon mit mehr als 30% Abschlag über die Theke gehen, scheinen mir - 30% für ein ein Jahr altes Rad gebrauchtes Rad sehr optimistisch. Das  taugt maximal als VHB...


Daher sagte ich ja in der Regel.Das heißt nicht immer.Aktuell ist eine schlechte Zeit zum Verkaufen weil die Lager geräumt werden weil die Eurobike kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (17. Juli 2015)

sag mal was mehr über das Rad, Austattung, gerne auch per PN. und ist mehr als die Felge gewechselt worden? Reifen auch?

Linus


----------



## Sandra29 (18. Juli 2015)

Das weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig,müsste ich in den Unterlagen gucken.Bin gerade im Urlaub,bin erst in 2 Wo wieder zu hause.
Ich weiß wohl dass er rock shock ( oder wie das heisst) dämpfer hat und gute Pedalen,die sind sehr leicht und haben ca 130€ gekostet.


----------

